# Second season .



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Not much going on for me the last two days, a lot more shooting on Saturday than all of gun season combined, some early shots this morning, two shots were around 7-715. I could only see below my stand, u couldn’t see beyond that. Try again this afternoon till dark, at least I didn’t get wet rain stopped driving to my spot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I sat all morning till 11 at Braceville didn't see or hear anything. ...Rich


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Just got home, i did an afternoon hunt from 1 till sundown, did not see any or hear any shots. I was still hunting on the ground trying to jump deer, I found an awsome bedding area in heavy brush, but no deer, i thought id find one there for sure. I think i was hunting close to where you were Snag. I was on Fox road in Auburn.
I saw your other post about driving past Ladue, and thought you may have been hunting near were i was.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Another gun season in the books! Nada , zip! On to archery and upcoming MZ season . Yeah I’m not to far from Fox , just up Sheldon a way. I went down to Shaw then out to 422. Checking the lots on la due property to see how many hunters were out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

snag said:


> Another gun season in the books! Nada , zip! On to archery and upcoming MZ season . Yeah I’m not to far from Fox , just up Sheldon a way. I went down to Shaw then out to 422. Checking the lots on la due property to see how many hunters were out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea another one in the books. Its been tough for me this year too, ive only seen one 6 point in 7 outings. It was in november bow hunting, came in 20 yards but kept moving and did not offer up a broad side **** so i passed, tough to do but i think i made the right call.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

I either go to rapids road, fox road, or pope road. I may try bow a couple more times, but thats about it, i dont have a mz loader.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I had 2 groups of 3 does each come through this morning. Could have shot at some of the smaller deer and decided to pass.
After reading one of my text my buddy said he looked up and a big doe was standing there looking at him. 15 minutes later he said a monster buck came running by maybe 20 yards out but he couldn't get a shot. He doesn't normally get too excited but that buck sure had him talking. After the buck went past him he said someone shot on the next farm over, he figured the guy had to miss because he didn't hear any whooping or hollering. Said if he would have shot it everyone in Clermont County would have heard him yelling.
Good to see we still have a few still running around for ML season.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I hunted at home Saturday morning. Due to the bad weather I decided not to drive an hour to hunt the farm that I had planned to hunt. I had 4 does walk by my ground blind between 40-70 yards. I wanted to try a neck shot this weekend with my 450 Bushmaster, none of these does gave me the shot that I wanted so I did not shoot. I didn’t hear any shooting. I stayed in the garage Saturday afternoon due to pouring rain and wind. I did not hear any shooting while I drank beer in the garage, scratched my head wondering why I didn’t shoot one of the deer that I saw that morning, and watched it rain/blow. I went and hunted a farm in Pickaway County today. I heard 1 volley of 3 quick shots around 10:00. I saw no deer this morning. At 4:00 a small buck walked by. Then at 4:40 a doe and yearling were feeding by at 100 yards. The big doe stood broadside and gave me a neck shot at 98 yards. The 450 dropped her in her tracks. I did not hear any shooting.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

chrisrf815 said:


> I either go to rapids road, fox road, or pope road. I may try bow a couple more times, but thats about it, i dont have a mz loader.


Those are good areas, I use to hunt all of those areas years back, some other spots north on rapids east and west side. We need a little snow for tracking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

snag said:


> Not much going on for me the last two days, a lot more shooting on Saturday than all of gun season
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Likely the "vanners" driving the deer! Be particularly careful if on Public lands.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

No vanners, this was on private lands and the different shots were at all different areas at different times. I know all the areas around me I’ve been hunting it since the late 60s. My Sil sent off some straw hats a few weeks ago looking to hunt the property.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

My good friend Joe said he has not seen anything since opening day.
I told him to forget the early morning and hunt 2pm until dusk as that is when I have been seeing the deer moving since the weather warmed during the day. Two of his friends collected bucks around 2:30 and Joe dumped a doe at 4:20. Told him he and his bud's owe me some venison for my expert advice (and good guess ).
One of these days I might pop one in my back yard.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Hunted around home here in perry county this past weekend and Saturday seen 8 doe and 3 bucks. Could not get a shot on any does since I already have my buck. Had a 6 pointer at 30 yards and seen a half rack and I really nice 8 pointer. All deer were feeding and and browsing with no pressure on them.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I hunted Saturday evening and Sunday until 11am down in SE Perry Cty. Saturday very few people went out. I saw only a handful of vehicles on my drive to the property and all the locals I talked with that night at The Eagles stayed in waiting on Sunday. Sunday everybody was out including the drivers. I heard quite a few shots although the first was not until nearly 9am. I saw a couple does. Guy that shares permission with me saw 3 small bucks and 2 does Sunday evening, but he has his eyes on a double drop tine 12 pointer.

Fishstix drove down from his property about 10 miles north and while we were standing in the road on my property he spotted a couple does moving across just north of the lake. I think the private land in the area is receiving a lot of extra pressure now that all that public land nearby is buck only. The local groups that push the public land were pushing every piece of private land they could get access to. I definitely expect more does to be killed off private land than in years past with the rule change (which is the point).


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

I went out Saturday morning in portage county. I heard 3 shots in one direction and 3 more in the other direction at 7:45 and 8 am. Then at 8:30 saw a nice doe and two others with her. So I shot the doe she was bigger than I thought. Then had a nice 10pt come in 50 yds at 8:45 . I put the cross hairs on him but let him walk. Hope he survives till next year he will be a real stud. Then went to Newcomerstown Sunday we put on some drives saw deer on every drive but no shots . Was fun getting together with everyone even though I didn’t shoot anything. I did shoot a doe Friday of regular gun season in portage cty. I will be now now hunting and mz hunting also till I hopefully see the buck I am waiting on. Good luck everyone.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Muddy said:


> View attachment 286125
> I hunted at home Saturday morning. Due to the bad weather I decided not to drive an hour to hunt the farm that I had planned to hunt. I had 4 does walk by my ground blind between 40-70 yards. I wanted to try a neck shot this weekend with my 450 Bushmaster, none of these does gave me the shot that I wanted so I did not shoot. I didn’t hear any shooting. I stayed in the garage Saturday afternoon due to pouring rain and wind. I did not hear any shooting while I drank beer in the garage, scratched my head wondering why I didn’t shoot one of the deer that I saw that morning, and watched it rain/blow. I went and hunted a farm in Pickaway County today. I heard 1 volley of 3 quick shots around 10:00. I saw no deer this morning. At 4:00 a small buck walked by. Then at 4:40 a doe and yearling were feeding by at 100 yards. The big doe stood broadside and gave me a neck shot at 98 yards. The 450 dropped her in her tracks. I did not hear any shooting.


The weather, the beers, the guy shooting a running deer, and the venison. A really nice hunt !!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

TheKing said:


> The weather, the beers, the guy shooting a running deer, and the venison. A really nice hunt !!!


ah look who showed up... why are you on my site?? you certainly aren't a sportsman, just a pot stirrer. i think its about time you move on with you're hateful way.. and NO i really don't want to have a civil discussion with you... GO AWAY!!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

ezbite said:


> ah look who showed up... why are you on my site?? you certainly aren't a sportsman, just a pot stirrer. i think its about time you move on with you're hateful way.. and NO i really don't want to have a civil discussion with you... GO AWAY!!


ezbite - you seem to have misunderstood my post to muddy. I was congratulating him on a successful hunt and an enjoyable write-up. I remember some hunts just like that one.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

6 (plus ezbit) in some little BORG from a total of 3043 members.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

ezbite said:


> ah look who showed up... why are you on my site?? you certainly aren't a sportsman, just a pot stirrer. i think its about time you move on with you're hateful way.. and NO i really don't want to have a civil discussion with you... GO AWAY!!


For those of you that are lost on why ezbite et al., are hateful to me on this totally unrelated topic - it is because I spoke(wrote) out against a thread that detailed the legal and tactical details of killing a human in self defense. What they don't know is that I lived that reality for 37 years in DoD service. There is nothing to be proud of, even though it is necessary. I hope it never happens again. Our kids will be trained when called. No need to train via open source what could be leveraged by the irrational/mental. I spoke(wrote) out because this is an outdoors-man and sportsman's web site. Killing humans is neither an outdoors-man nor sportsman activity. These guys see things differently. But it is an imagination, rather than an experience.

Snag, I am sorry that ezbite derailed an otherwise perfect thread. But then again, you liked it.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Unfortunately some personal opinions and views are best kept to yourself.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Your reply to muddy s post just sounded sarcastic to me, that’s all. Maybe not to others. And u do like to stir it up..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

snag said:


> Your reply to muddy s post just sounded sarcastic to me, that’s all. Maybe not to others. And u do like to stir it up..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was not. I should have written more I enjoyed it. Only the one stir as I remember.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

loweman165 said:


> Unfortunately some personal opinions and views are best kept to yourself.


I tend to listen to experience when it is available. It is like a duty call.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

snag said:


> Your reply to muddy s post just sounded sarcastic to me, that’s all. Maybe not to others. And u do like to stir it up..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey snag, what came across as sarcastic. I can work on it.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Is this a girl's drama site or a hunting site? I may have typed the wrong address. 

Back on track; nice shot with the 10mm! Great job by both hunters lots of good meat!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Is this a girl's drama site or a hunting site? I may have typed the wrong address.
> QUOTE
> 
> Too funny! Thanks for the chuckle today.


----------

